# Lipo...I know nothing



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

I recently purchased a car complete with Lipo set up.. Here's what it has: Orion 7.4V 25-1P 3200 Carbon Edition 20 race spec. This is all the info I found on the pack. My questions are as follows. How do I set my TC-1030 to charge it. Where do I get a Lipo balancer..(IF I NEED ONE). What is the electronic gaget that is hooked to it between the battery + and - and the receiver? any other tidbits of Info would be appreciated. By the way, I have a 21.5 motor that I plan on racing with this set-up...


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

the electronic gadget is more than likely a cut off @ 6 volts if you were to go under that it would ruin the lipo. As far as the charger goes I would look in the manual..If you dont have you can print one off the net...Orion doesnt say that you have to balance there lipos but I do every 8 charges team check point makes one that works....Hope that helps....


----------



## Donn (Jul 25, 2002)

There are several out there...but the easest to use that I have found and that always works is the Blinky...it's made by Astro Flight, here is the link on tower hobbies for it.


http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMRZ9


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

A trakpower v balancer works very well too. I would charge at 3.2 amps. Just make sure that your charger is on 2 cell lipo mode!


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Lots of good info.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=229812

lot of good info here.


----------



## Mars Rover 1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Go smc.. it rocks on oval!!


----------

